# everything



## Setwale_Charm

From kusurija`s post in the *You're my everything. You always were* thread:



> In Czech:
> Ty jsi pro mne/mě vše/všecko/všechno. A vždy jsi byl(m.)/byla(fem.)


 
What is the difference between all these czech "everythings"?


----------



## winpoj

Just levels of formality, I think, "vše" being most and "všecko" least formal. "Všechno" is neutral and most frequent.

There is also "všecičko" which is quite rare and somewhat "cuddly".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Vel`mi dekuju, winpoj.


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> ... ...
> There is also "všecičko" which is quite rare and somewhat "cuddly".


More rare is všechýnko. Almost absolutely rare.


----------



## winpoj

So rare that I've never heard it.


----------

